# trailcam pics



## saskredneck

found a new spot when i was out calling the other day. lets say i havea good feeling about the size of deer i should see on film. he hasnt been back yet but theres lots of action and im sure this one deer in particular will show up eventually. but for the time being heres whats beenat the bait so far.


----------



## youngdon

Nice deer SRN and a moose to boot !


----------



## saskredneck

thanks, if the deer im hoping shows up, will make these ones look like babys. we have tons of moose around here.toomany.


----------



## knapper

Send some our way.


----------



## Mattuk

Very good buddy.


----------



## ScopinYotes

Sure wish we had moose around here


----------



## hassell

Nice pic's., would love to come and thin out some of those moose.


----------



## saskredneck

we have way too many moose around here, 20 years ago you never saw a moose and now we see them every day. we call them farmland moose. there is only a very limited draw season for them. if they dont get shot duuring the hunting season their only other predator around here is semi trucks. but they are fun to watch, especially the calves. they get so curious theyll even come into a predator call just to check it out.


----------



## bar-d

Love game cam pics. Like a box of chocolates, you never know what you're gonna get.


----------



## knapper

I have called in many moose, what to see a moose get out of the area where you are calling? Put on a yote or wolf howl.


----------



## 220swift

good pics and nice critters......


----------



## saskredneck

this guys eating at my oat bin.


----------



## hassell

Nice for sure, they should be dropping them pretty soon?


----------



## saskredneck

some have dropped already, but i suspect with the easy winter they have had that they will hang onto to them a little longer than normal.


----------



## Predatorhunter

Nice pics SRN. Some pretty good deer.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2

SRN those are great pics and i can't wait to see the hole ya put in that big boy. What kinda trailcam is that? It takes great pics.


----------



## saskredneck

its a moultrie cam.


----------

